# PIRITON



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi 

I think I have an allergy from teh cyclogest I took, I stopped it on Friday but itching is crazy, I am now bleeding all over from severe itching overnight and insomnia, I thought it would ease after coming off them but have been on them for 12 weeks.  i`ve tried getting an appointment at GPs and they have no availability, Midwife hasnt called me back since yesterday and Ifeel frustrated and lost.


Can I take Piriton to ease the itching, i`m sure itching has come from cyclogest, worst on legs arms and breasts.

T x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi tanisha,

Please insit you get an emergency appointment with your GP you do need to get checked out to get a proper diagnosis. Generally speaking chlorphenamine is fine to take in pregnancy but you should really get it prescribed by GP if necessary.

Hope you get this sorted soon  
Maz x


----------

